# 12 week old mouse has it been biten?



## Hayley Poulter (Aug 13, 2020)

wondering if anyone can help please, my daughtwr two fancy mouse have never fought both girls (i was told) but this morning one of them had a bald patch, not bleeding but bald a a little sore  
See pic. Could it be one bit the other? Is there anything I should do/put on it? Were watching them to see if anything happens...


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

It doesn't look like a bite but there are a number of other possibilities. Some Mice can get over keen on grooming their friends and that can cause bald patches, ringworm (a fungal infection) is another possibility as are mites. Try to watch and see if the other mouse is over grooming that area, if not then it would be worth treating for mites and getting the opinion of a vet.


----------



## Hayley Poulter (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks, there's another patch today doesn't seem to be caused by her roomie... if anything she's over grooming and nibbling at it. Wasn't more sore today so she must have left it a bit overnight but I treated her with a mouse spot on treatment yesterday as recommended by the pet shop... should I still keep an eye or worth talking ti the vet tomorrow?


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

Commercial medical treatments are unsafe, I would stop using that and instead go to the vet.


----------

